# My sweet little rune (caramel corn) got out of his tank and has not been seen since!



## TiggiTheWillful (Jul 3, 2021)

My heart is broken. I feel like a terrible mum. I didn’t even see how he got out. We’ve searched but no luck. Rune you are a daft noodle and mama loves you.


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

He may turn up yet. Some snakes having missing for a year or so and suddenly turn up.


----------



## TiggiTheWillful (Jul 3, 2021)

Debbie1962 said:


> He may turn up yet. Some snakes having missing for a year or so and suddenly turn up.


I do plan on continuing to put food in his open tank...


----------



## TiggiTheWillful (Jul 3, 2021)

He turned up on friday night! Alls well now


----------



## cryloop (Jul 12, 2021)

Glad to hear it!


----------

